# MKIII - Hesitation, stalling, cutting out [MK3 jetta 1996]



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey guys, need your help or opinions:
I have a 1996 Jetta 2.0 Trek 5 Speed it has 160,000 KM or 99,000 miles
NO CEL and no codes on the ECU.
Here’s the scoop - When it’s snowing outside the car on occasion tends to almost stall at idle where the idle drops to around 400 and then jumps to 1200 and goes back to normal repeating the process until i hit the throttle. This also happened a couple times when it wasn’t snowing.
Second - So as the Idle fluctuates when I’m in Neutral, I put it in first start to drive and the car feels like it is cutting off/hesitating. So I tap the throttle a few times it starts to work and then again would cut off or hesitate. 
When I’m on the highway and it’s snowing, the same thing happened in 4th or 5th and suddenly there is no throttle response, car is cutting off/hesitating and the idle starts to drop. I tap the throttle a couple times...starts to work and the repeats that process again. Eventually stops doing it and acting up after 4 or 5 times.
Did some research and I changed the Ignition coil, worked for a couple weeks and is doing it again. I changed the plugs, wires, distributor cap and distributor rotor to all OEM/BOSCH parts, and it still does it on occasion, usually when its snowing.

Decided to test the parts where I sprayed water on these components and there was no hiccup, hesitation, idle drop or anything, it was running good.
Any idea what else it could be or what I could look into?? any help would be great.



_Modified by EuroSlutGLI at 11:37 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MKIII - Hesitation, stalling, cutting out [MK3 jetta 1996] (EuroSlutGLI)*

anyone out there...help ..


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MKIII - Hesitation, stalling, cutting out [MK3 jetta 1996] (EuroSlutGLI)*


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MKIII - Hesitation, stalling, cutting out [MK3 jetta 1996] (EuroSlutGLI)*

no one has any suggestions....


----------



## slim-jim (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: MKIII - Hesitation, stalling, cutting out [MK3 jetta 1996] (EuroSlutGLI)*

I've had the same problem's. Mine stoped jumping after a tune up. I can't figure out the idal mine sometime's will rev like the pedals flored and other times I have to keep my foot on the pedal to keep the revs from stalling the car.


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MKIII - Hesitation, stalling, cutting out [MK3 jetta 1996] (EuroSlutGLI)*

Clean the throttle-body and idle air control valve (if your car has one). Do the TB first because I'm sure it needs it anyway. If you have IAC, it will be a small canister hanging from the driver side of the upper intake manifold. Looks like a little electric motor. Your car might not have it, but if it does, clean that sucker.


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MKIII - Hesitation, stalling, cutting out [MK3 jetta 1996] (Pitsy)*

i will clean the throttle body asap, my car does have the IAC [lilttle silver cylinder on the top/side of the intake mani] how do you clean that ??


_Modified by EuroSlutGLI at 3:57 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MKIII - Hesitation, stalling, cutting out [MK3 jetta 1996] (EuroSlutGLI)*

fixed


_Modified by EuroSlutGLI at 11:56 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## XEdgeXPassatX (May 12, 2010)

what ended up being the problem?


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

There was an aftermarket O2 sensor --- I changed it to an OEM bosch and the car has been running mint ever since !!!

good luck


----------



## XEdgeXPassatX (May 12, 2010)

did ur car ever backfire?


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

no it didnt, 

what exactly is happening to yours? whats the story ?


----------



## Oricalcos123 (Nov 12, 2008)

i had that issue before with my gti and it was my isv on my car.... now im having problems with my jetta but it the newer style throttle body and now it hoops around about 2 times and stalls


----------



## XEdgeXPassatX (May 12, 2010)

well im positive it was my distributor. i put a new one in and hasn't acted up once and idles almost perfect. im gonna be getting a new ignition coil along with distributor cap and rotor later this week. only thing that sucks is i have to give it gas while it starts and warms up because of isv and egr delete


----------



## Jsfauxtaug (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm kinda having the same problem too with my 96 Jetta GLS. It jumps when Idling and stalls/hiccups when its raining and doesn't start at all when theres a slight chance of rain. I wish It was clearer what I should do to make this car running smooth again. 


To make it idle smoother, I unplugged the Mass Airflow Sensor and it idled just fine. Wasn't the solution to the 'starting when raining' problem though.. and its def not a permanent solution to the idle. Probably going to get it tuned up soon. :banghead:


----------



## XEdgeXPassatX (May 12, 2010)

Jsfauxtaug said:


> I'm kinda having the same problem too with my 96 Jetta GLS. It jumps when Idling and stalls/hiccups when its raining and doesn't start at all when theres a slight chance of rain. I wish It was clearer what I should do to make this car running smooth again.
> 
> 
> To make it idle smoother, I unplugged the Mass Airflow Sensor and it idled just fine. Wasn't the solution to the 'starting when raining' problem though.. and its def not a permanent solution to the idle. Probably going to get it tuned up soon. :banghead:


definately get it tuned im pretty sure its my coil for my car


----------



## Chiroman (Apr 27, 2012)

*cuts out in rain*

mine used to cut out in the rain until i replaced the coil. it ran good after that for about a year and now hesitates at lower rms. not sure what.


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

My issue was a ****ty aftermarket O2 sensor that the previous owner had installed. 

However, you should: 

- Clean or replace the MAF 
- Clean or replace the ICV 
- Tune-up


----------

